# 82948 during pregnancy



## TCarrasco (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have a provider who wants to bill a 82948 with dx of V22.1. Our coding software is showing this as an error. She informed me that she will do this test a couple of times during the pregnancy as she wants to monitor the patients sugar levels during pregnancy. After this she does the blood draw and the 1hr/3hr glucose labs. Does anyone know if this is something that she can do and how to code for this. Is she doing it correctly...or is the 82948 something that she should not charge???Please help!!!


Thanks!


----------



## aslonsky (Sep 3, 2009)

i would think you need to use the diagnosis that is causing the monitoring of the sugar levels. If your doctor is doing this on every pregnant patient then i would say it is not billable, but if the patient is a gestational diabetic            (648.83) or a Type I or II Diabetic (250 series) then i would use one of these as the DX.


----------

